# Got me a little tail over the weekend....



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Nothing happening around the stand yesterday morning, so I decided to do a bit of on stand practicing. Picked out a nice fat fox squirrel and let one rip, out to just over 30yds.

It was nice to watch the Nockturnal nock guide the way to the unsuspecting quarry, but alas, he was just a tad further than I judged. I did manage to nip a bit off his posterior end however, and ended up with about a 5" souvenir. 









Sorry for the bad pick but the phone was all I had with me at the time.

I will be on the look out for him in the upcoming weeks, might have to finish the job next time.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

LOL, well, you will know if you see him again.


----------



## BUCKTREK (Oct 26, 2010)

*good shot*



Bucksnort said:


> LOL, well, you will know if you see him again.


 X2 still a good shot


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

That is trophy part of a squirrel anyway.


----------

